# الفــرص التجــاريــة والصنــاعيــة



## ادعم طموحك (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]الفــرص التجــاريــة والصنــاعيــة*[/FONT]​​​ نتشــرف بالتوصـل الى صيغـــة مـن التعـــاون المشــترك [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​

حيث اننا وكــلاء لكبـرى المؤسســات العربيـة والاوروبية[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ العــــاملـة بمجــالات ​

*الاستيـراد والتصدير - التمثيل التجارى - تطــوير الاعمال**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*مـواد البنــــاء - المواد الغذائيــــــة – استصلاح الاراضى**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ 
*المشــتقــــات البتـروليــــــة - قـنـــــوات تمــويـليـــــــــة**[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot] الفــرص التصــديريـــة **[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]بتوميـن[FONT=&quot] * ديـزل * نحاس * براميل * سكراب * اسمـنت * حـديـد[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]يـوريــا[FONT=&quot] * سكــر * زيـت * قمــح * ذرة * أعـــلاف * تــمــويـل[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[email protected]**
*[FONT=&quot]www.egmerge.com[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]tel.: **[FONT=&quot]0020185713970[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]​


----------

